# Primitive hunt/trap camp...



## Denny jr (Aug 3, 2010)

plans are going good...Rhumitisim might be harsh on me but Im still gonna hoof it.

-Denny


----------



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

Denny? Denny? Are you back yet?


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

Wondering myself? Was hoping to hear back from him by now and hear what a great adventure it was! Hope everything is ok. Looking forward to the details.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I know Mountain Men didn't have Baby Wipes back then but they would help you keep clean.


----------



## boonedock (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a trip that my best friend and I would try to make happen, but bow hunting for deer from x-mas to new yr day. We camped in tents some time 30 below but you get used to it and we had the best time doing it. I lost him unexpectedly this yr and am still reeling from the lost.
That Jim guy is a true artist with those boats he makes and have always dreamed of making one for myself. I use to sell osage orange staves and have met jim on a few bow outing with the for mentioned friend (Rob Serven or Rob-Bow).
One tip for you that was past on to me by my friend is to put down a bail of straw so as your tent will not freeze to the ground. We always used good canvas tents too, and the best is the Panther Primitive tent company. I have bought two tents from them and one is 20 yrs old and still looks like it did the first yr I used it. 
If you get a beaver try cooking it, the mountain men ate it and you can say you did to, it taste like Vaseline. And the tail hide is great for primitive bow grips.
Good luck and dont plan on going tell yourself I am going and thats it.Plan your hunt and hunt your plan, thats what we always said.


----------

